# [SOLVED] HP Deskjet 6940 problem



## Bugthorn (Jun 8, 2011)

Have been using the HP Deskjet 6940 for several years without problem. Now it is printing badly - OK for a few lines, then faint. HP User Guide advises to 'open the printer Toolbox' and clean cartridge(s). But wherever I look on my my computer (which uses Vista), I can't find the Toolbox that should allow me to do this. Any help please? Should I clean the cartridges manually, or is there something else I should do?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: HP Deskjet 6940 problem*

Hi Bugthorn,

What the manual is reffering to is an application that comes with the printer. If you do not have it I recommend you to visit HP's website and download the latest driver/utilities package for your printer. You should then be able to find the Cartridge Cleaning procedure.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: HP Deskjet 6940 problem*

Here is the software you are looking for. Try to choose the operating system first which is vista (32bit or 63bit), then choose the full feature software and driver.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: HP Deskjet 6940 problem*

Software & Driver Downloads HP Deskjet 6940 Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Bugthorn (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HP Deskjet 6940 problem*

Great help. Thanks a lot. All working fine now that I have been told by the new download that my black ink cartridge had run out. I thought I had replaced it just a few weeks ago. Apparently not.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: HP Deskjet 6940 problem*

Glad you got it working!


----------

